# spirit of ontario



## dondoncarp (Feb 26, 2006)

Spirit of ontario...the plush seacat that euroferries, a start up british firm has been on about buying for a year now with the view of running out of dover has been sold to a german company

http://www.rnews.com/TopStory_2004.cfm?cmd=top&rnews_story_type=18&category=10

Only a couple of weeks ago..euroferries updated their under construction website to say on top of the ontario...they plan to have another boat up n running

http://www.euroferries.co.uk/

another bright idea bites the dust[=P]


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Was all a big hype when it came to Run between the City of Rochester and Toronto.
Alas it did not work out as the people that were to operate it wanted all sorts of changes to rules and regulations.
One that was not likely to change was "Pilotage"
As a foreign registered vessel (not Canadian or US flag) it had to have a registered pilot on board whenever it sailed.
Many people i.e. tax payers ended up with millions of $ owed.
Sailed to Halifax last fall so if a sale went through it would not be trapped in the "lakes" over winter.
Good idea if the homework had been done first
Bill


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

lakercapt said:


> Was all a big hype when it came to Run between the City of Rochester and Toronto.
> Alas it did not work out as the people that were to operate it wanted all sorts of changes to rules and regulations.
> One that was not likely to change was "Pilotage"
> As a foreign registered vessel (not Canadian or US flag) it had to have a registered pilot on board whenever it sailed.
> ...


The Rochester - Toronto ferry concept has been worked to death for years. Remember doing a fesibility study way back in 1967 for an investment group. For once, someone listened to me and they didn't go ahead. Have updated the figures for others as recently as 1999 with still the same conclusion. Someone told me thay also wanted Customs to change their operating system, fat chance!

What happened to the hydrofoils or the cat to Niagara, haven't been involved in the TO marine scene for a few years? 

As you say, the homework should have been done first but from my experience, wannabe shipowners always think the "cast in stone" regulations will be changed purely due to their good looks and a few cocktail parties.


----------

